

The Independent Scholar's Handbook - snikeris
http://www.sfu.ca/independentscholars/isbook.htm
Especially worth reading, for motivation, is the first two events in his life (of the four that are mentioned) that spurred the creation of the book (pp 13-15).
======
christopherolah
I'm a high school student and until recently I always thought I'd go into
academia, simply because I have a low tolerance for greedy people trying to
use ideas for their benefit rather than societies. But I'm beginning to see
that the inside of the ivory tower isn't as perfect as the outside... So this
is interesting.

~~~
gcopenhaver
"I have a low tolerance for greedy people trying to use ideas for their
benefit rather than societies."

Generally the most sustainable way to benefit yourself is by benefiting
society...produce a product/service people will buy (which they buy because it
achieves some end at a cost they're willing to pay).

~~~
christopherolah
Sure, but look at what those companies will do to stay in a strong position. I
know Microsoft is an extreme example but look at the damage they did in the
last year: OOXML, sabotaging OLPC, FUD in general...

------
snikeris
Especially worth reading, for motivation, is the first two events in his life
(of the four that are mentioned) that spurred the creation of the book (pp
13-15).

------
billswift
This is a good book, and one of the easiest to find, on independent learning.
But it has its problems, and there are better ones out there. I wrote short
reviews of several last spring
[http://williambswift.blogspot.com/2009/04/books-on-self-
lear...](http://williambswift.blogspot.com/2009/04/books-on-self-
learning.html)

~~~
snikeris
The first link in your blog post is broken

~~~
billswift
Thanks, fixed, a space somehow snuck into the URL.

------
Ixiaus
Good link, I've had this one for a while; helped keep me inspired on my own
path.

------
JoelMcCracken
Interesting. I'll certainly be reading this.

